

Rocketcharts, Open-source HTML5 Financial/Statistical Charts - clockwork_189
http://blog.chasegale.com/introducing-rocketcharts-open-source-html5-financialstatistical-charts/

======
TamDenholm
Pretty nice. Another excellent charting library is highcharts, they also have
released a stock charts library too.

Highcharts.com

The one thing I haven't found is a nice chart library that can do gantt charts
properly, so if anyone knows of one let me know.

~~~
glenngillen
Haven't used the Gantt part personally, but Fusion supports it:

<http://www.fusioncharts.com/widgets/gallery.asp#gantt>

